# Space Marine Combat Squad Cheap



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Got nine space marine combat squads for sale
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/space-marine-5-man-combat-squad-sprues-p-6076.html

£8 each for a sprue of five marines with bolters,includes bases and decals.


----------

